# Spirit of MAC week at Specktra.Net



## Janice (May 19, 2008)

Anyone listening to the show last night heard about the contest, and you all listened, right? 

Here’s the deal:

You can see a MAC addict a mile away. There’s just something about their makeup and their overall look that is so polished, so readily distinguishable from the everyday look most people wear (and, admittedly, rock). We wanted to give our lovely readers and members the chance to show us their best Spirit of MAC look and tell us what it is about a MAC addict that makes him or her stand out.

Rules…we need rules right? Here goes:

    1. It’s gotta be a new look…not one you’ve used or posted previously either on Specktra or elsewhere.

    2. We need a list of your MAC products used for the submission.

    3. We need a short paragraph about what YOU feel makes a MAC addict so readily distinguishable from everyone else.

    4. Please submit your entry to [email protected] with the the subject “Spirit of MAC” and your Specktra username (if you have one) listed somewhere in the body of the email. DEADLINE for entry submissions is MIDNIGHT Friday, 23 MAY 2008. Each entry will be evaluated by a panel of judges (we’re not saying who so the integrity of their decision isn’t questioned). The winner will be announced on Glam Soup Sunday, 25 MAY 2008!!

    5. Please note that all entries are subject to public viewing by members of Specktra.net and readers of Specktra Beauty News!

*The prize for this little contest is $250 worth of MAC product!*! You read that right…the winner of the Spirit of MAC contest gets to feed the traincase monster with $250 worth of MAC goodies.

A few things to add on here, this isn’t like the contest sponsored by MAC earlier this year (which, btw, Specktra member Kimmy WON!!) where there was essentially a public vote held that degenerated into a popularity contest of sorts, and it’s not a ‘beauty contest’ either. It’s intended to be fun for everyone, and a chance to put your best face forward while having the chance to maybe win a little something.


----------



## prettysecrets (May 21, 2008)

are we only to sumbit just one picture of our look?


----------



## Janice (May 21, 2008)

You can submit 1 - 4 images for your look.


----------

